# Any freecyclers out there?



## *katie* (Nov 9, 2004)

Hello,

Just spotted something on Freecycle that would be great for us.

Have to confess I didn't read through all the t's & c's in the emails I got when I signed up (well I did get 24 emails all come through at once from Freecycle, enough to put anyone off!    )...and this would be my first time of using the site.

So...if I manage to secure the item offered (I suspect it's already gone but be good to know for future reference), do I need to offer something in return so that it's a swap?  Or do I just take it?  If I just take it, presumably it's a nice gesture to buy the person some flowers or something (given it's a big item that in it's prime would've been expensive).

Thanks, Katie x


----------



## **ElaineW** (Mar 1, 2009)

No you just take it. I've had people bringing a bottle of wine--others just say thanks and others dont even say thanks


----------



## Lully77 (Apr 11, 2008)

Hi

I looked into this a while back and I might be wrong, but I thought you had to have 'given something away' before you could 'take' anything?  Might be worth checking those t&c   

Lully x


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

RE the terms and conditions it varies I think from group to group about these things. I'm on the edge of 3 and they all seem slightly different, but the only thing I've heard is no wanted posted before you offer something.
You may find people if it is a popular item will look for names or may be even search to see if people have offered or are just asking for things ( I have done that and was surprised how I had one person asking for everthing but had never offered anything)
You don't need to post a offered if you get it and you don't need to buy them anything just say thank you. I normally day Thank you when collecting and then email them after too.


----------



## sallywags (Jun 27, 2005)

I freecycle - have got rid of tons of stuff lately. i only reply to polite emails, i try to keep an eye out for people who blatantly ask for stuff to sell on, and i dont expect anything in return. a thank you email is nice though.


----------

